# First Time Expat. Looking for Advice



## JSUAlumni

Hello All!

I'm a new user and wanted to introduce myself. I've just accepted a job with a major defense contractor in Yokohama, Japan. I've been all over Asia but embarrassed to say that I've never been to Japan. This assignment will last for two years.

I've been allocated $3000 per month for an apartment and since I have NO IDEA the rental prices for housing in Yokohama I was wondering if anyone can shed any light on what the quality of a place I could get for that kind of money.

Also, I will not have a car with me (I don't think I'd need one anyway) so I wanted to inquire on public transport. Are there any weekly or monthly packages available for subway use?

Finally, if there is any other advice or words of wisdom that anyone could share with me about the "Dos and Don'ts" about Japan I welcome any advice that you could give.

Thanks in advance.

JSUAlumni


----------



## larabell

You should have no trouble finding decent accommodations for that amount of money. And yes, you can get a commuter pass for the subway (or train, depending on where you live and work). The passes are typically sold in one-month, three-month, and six-month versions. I believe the price is set somewhere around what 15 round-trips might cost -- which, of course, depends on exactly where you enter and exit the system (usually near your home and your office). One extra advantage of a commuter pass is that you can get on and off at any stations in between as many times as you want with no extra charge beyond the cost of the pass. Most salaried employees get their passes paid by the company so you might want to ask to see if that's true in your case.


----------



## Hyuga Risingsun

*What a great way to start you Japanese jorney!*



JSUAlumni said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I'm a new user and wanted to introduce myself. I've just accepted a job with a major defense contractor in Yokohama, Japan. I've been all over Asia but embarrassed to say that I've never been to Japan. This assignment will last for two years.
> 
> I've been allocated $3000 per month for an apartment and since I have NO IDEA the rental prices for housing in Yokohama I was wondering if anyone can shed any light on what the quality of a place I could get for that kind of money.
> 
> Also, I will not have a car with me (I don't think I'd need one anyway) so I wanted to inquire on public transport. Are there any weekly or monthly packages available for subway use?
> 
> Finally, if there is any other advice or words of wisdom that anyone could share with me about the "Dos and Don'ts" about Japan I welcome any advice that you could give.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> JSUAlumni


Hi there JSUAlumni.
What a great way to start your life in Japan! Kudos to you and congrats on the fantastic job deal you got.

As the moderator said, $3000 for as a rental allowance is a plenty! This should be more than enough to find a very nice place near a convenient train station close to you. 

You could start looking for furnished apartments through websites like:
Yokohama Rental Apartments Japan (google search to find them)- Furnished apartments for rent] (their prices are @ the Japanese version of their website but, google translate will work wonders for you on such page)
Realestate rent yokohama would also help you find a place exactly at the location you want. So good luck with your search.

(FYI, most apartments in Yokohama for 1 person (a 1LDK 40m2 place) will rent out, on average at about 800~1000 USDs, which places you way ahead when it comes to the budget.

Now there are sooo many DOs and DON'Ts to watch-out for. Here is just a short-list of them:

1. Avoid being late at all costs--if you can, always arrive a good 15 minutes early to work. It is going to help all your coworkers develop a high level of approval towards you and your presence within the company.
2. Try to attend as many company events/dinner-parties as possible. Many people at your work will be interested in knowing about you--so it is important to try to be available to them at times in which work is not in between you and them. Parties are a great time to make your presence in the workplace more "indispensable."
3. Try to learn the lingo and the culture! This is really important no matter what you do and how long you are planning to stay in Japan. Learning Japanese has given me so many opportunities here! I go into a lot of detail on this at my website hyugasuccessinjp. It is a wordpress website so its accessible by just adding (wordpress) to it. There you have access to some tips on learning the language and going about in Japan.
4.FIND OTHER EXPATS: One of the most important things to stay mentally and socially healthy in Japan. Japan is a phenomenal country--but sometimes you just need to be close to like-minded people in order not to lose touch with your own national ID. Foreign bars like "The HUB" and even local churches and community centers are a few places to start meeting fun expats to hang out with.

So much more to say...but little time to do it. It is Japan after all. Best of luck to you JSU!
____________________________________________________________________
Language is the key into someone's world-as well as the key to open your own

Hyuga Risingsun
Philosopher Interpreter, translator, entrepreneur, philanthropist


----------

